# help me building a HT room



## varzyl (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello everyone!


I am thinking of preparing a room for home cinema (100%), and I need your opinions and suggestions on audio treatment. I want the room to sound the best I can afford (not so much :rolleyesno: ), avoiding resonances and rumblings; I don't need sound isolation. 

The room has a lot of work to be done (it's only concrete wall and floor, and brick ceiling :bigsmile: ), so I was wondering on which were the best materials and treatments (for a low budget). 
What about terracotta\grès tiles floor+a thick carpet in front of the speakers?

Dimensions: L: 7mt, W: 3mt, H: 2,7mt I know it's a horrible ratio, but it's the best ambient I have found. The screen will be about 120", first seating will be at 4,5 mt.

Here are some photos and a project LINK. Red things are bass traps and absorbing panels. Maybe I could put the screen 50 cm forward from the wall, for increasing the rear bass trap size to the ceiling (1 mt tall are pretty useless, I think..)


Thank you very much in advande, and sorry for my poor English! :R


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Placing carpet just in front of the speakers will not help much you would be best off placing a large throw rug over the center of the tile floor up to the seating area. The ceiling/walls will also need to be addressed. Is it possible to cover the brick/cement with drywall or at lest build some acoustic panels to hang from the ceiling and walls?


----------



## varzyl (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes, by carpet I was meaning rug, sorry for the misunderstanding! I'll definitely put a thick rug between front speakers and the seats. 
As for the walls\ceiling in Italy we use to treat'em with intonaco, but I think I could use drywall if it sounds better! In any case I plan to build acoustic panels and put'em in first reflection points. :T

PS: what do you mean by "ceiling/walls will also need to be addressed"? I don't find a proper translation.. I'm so sorry onder:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

varzyl said:


> PS: what do you mean by "ceiling/walls will also need to be addressed"? I don't find a proper translation.. I'm so sorry onder:


I am by no means an expert in this area however I will help with what I can. When I say "ceiling/walls will also need to be addressed" I mean simply you will need to absorb sounds on the walls and ceiling as they are going to be very reflective.


----------



## varzyl (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you for your help, tony. I have estimated reflection points with a 3d program and there will be some on the ceiling, so I'll surely put some acoustic panel on it. 

Someone else has advises? They'd be welcome :yay2:


----------

